
Show HN: Minimalist Stack Overflow - timfinnigan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/minimalist-stack-overflow/hellcneecepjkpoflpdbbeijjkjklepk
======
kaushikt
It has been a very long time since I even looked at any of the other links or
widgets other than the answers.

I know for a fact that I will get used to the minimalist SO and would never
want to go back.

Thanks for this.

